# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Lijekovi

## loki

Pozdrav 
Uskoro bi trebala krenuti u postupak u Mb.
Trenutno sam u nabavci lijekova tako da otvaram ovu temu jer mi treba  info. o apotekama u Mađarskoj za nabavku Decapeptyla te Merionala.
Pretražila sam forum uzduž i poprijeko ali nisam našala niti jedan post koji bi mi pomogao tako ako ima koja forumašica molim pomoć.
Danas sam zvala sve apoteke kod nas i nestašica je decapeptyla.Živim u Zagrebu tako da mi je Goričan blizu.
 Veliki pozdav svima  i   :Love:  .

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam nabavljala merionale za postupak, ali sam to preko naše drage Laky koja mi je puno pomogla preko svoje rodbine u Virovitici. Čut ću se s njom da pitam broj pa spremim ako ga ona ti u međuvremenu ne pošalje preko rode.

----------


## rozalija

A usput pročitala sam na rodi da se zatvara ljekarna Poljak u Sinju pa da možda pokušaš kod njih da se raspitaš, možda imaju zalihe a budu ih prodavali i ostalim ne samo svojim pacijenticama tj. CITO klinike.

----------


## laky

pitaj sto ti treba?

----------


## Sonja29

loki imaš pp

----------

